# Review --- DanKung Bat Metal Hunting Slingshot



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Review --- DanKung Bat Metal Hunting Slingshot*

Several years ago I purchased the first edition Bat-1 frame and it's still worthy enough to stay in my collection. This original Bat-1 has a simple loop style handle that is similar to the small DK Palm Thunder. The Bat-2 frame is what I recently received from DanKung and is the subject for this review. The Bat-2 is a fairly new product addition that they now call the "Bat Metal Hunting Slingshot", likely because the Bat-1 isn't on their web site these days. This newer style Bat-2 is basically the Bat-1 with what might be called a handle upgrade. The handle is a bit longer and has a contoured shape on the sides to fit the hand better. The pinky hole is still maintained but the handle also has a contour on the bottom that will fit your pinky if you choose to wrap your hand around the grip and forgo using the hole. I found that it works fine with both holding styles.

The DK Bat-2 is a nice little cast stainless frame without fancy spikes and uncomfortable sharp edges. It's a polished frame with the desirable dished fork tips to hold the tubes in position when shooting. Frames with large rounded fork loops have been known to be somewhat problematic with tubes rolling or positioning differently for each shot. The Bat's dished fork tips hold the tubes and keep this from happening. I find the forks to be very comfortable for a finger wrap and thumb brace hold. The lower part of the fork loop is nicely rounded to give a sweet spot for the thumb to rest. The loop holes are slightly elongated sideways (ovals) rather than being round in shape. This gives a lower ring profile which I prefer. The handle on the Bat-2 is quite narrow at the top with a ¾" measurement at the neck. I find this works great for a snug finger wrap with my medium sized hands. My preference has always been for a smaller style handle and this one fits the preference. As was mentioned above, the outside edges on the handle form a comfortable barrel shape that flows into a pinky nook at the bottom. You need to see the pictures to fully appreciate the shape. Overall I find the Bat-2 to be both visually pleasing and functional.

The Bat-2 comes with rubber sleeves on the forks and a paracord wrapped handle that stops at the pinky hole. Unfortunately the barreled shape on the handle creates a bit of a problem for retaining the cord. After only a few shots my cord started slipping down the grip. It was easily removed to expose the sweet little handle beneath. The bare handle would be welcome for someone who prefers the slenderness. I found that it shot well without a covering. I also briefly tried a thin tennis racket wrap and this might be the way I go with this frame. Wilson Sports Company has a thin wrap called "Ultra Wrap - Comfort Overgrip" that was designed to be applied over a thicker tennis racket grip. On a stainless slingshot this thin overgrip provides a slip-free surface if you find that your hands get too sweaty for the bare frame. You can wrap the entire handle or leave the pinky hole exposed. The overgrip only costs about a dollar a roll and is simple to apply. One small drop of superglue will keep it secure (no glue on the frame). Another option is to use the supplied tape label to keep the wrap from unwinding.

I mentioned in other reviews that I am a fan of small slingshot frames. The Bat-2 definitely fits into this "small" category. The frame's fork section is very close in size to the little Palm Thunder. The original Bat-1 had a short handle like the PT but this Bat-2 has a little more length but still falls under 5" overall. The frame is very close in size to the DK General-II and fits my average western hand very well. The frame length provides good leverage without excess handle hanging below the lower edge of my palm.

Measurements

Overall length = 4.90" (125 mm)

Width across frame at fork loops = 3.29" (83.5 mm)

Width between forks (at widest) = 1.73" (44 mm)

Fork loop outside diameter = 0.84 (21.5 mm)

Fork loop inside diameter = 0.44" x 0.35" (11 x 9 mm oval hole)

Width at top of bare handle = 0.74" (19 mm)

Width on outside of bare handle (at middle) = 1.12" (28.5 mm)

Frame thickness = 0.30" (7.5 mm)

Total weight with wraps and tubes = 5.1 oz (145 g)

Metallurgy

Cr = 19.76%

Fe = 71.29%

Mn = 0.78%

Ni = 8.17%

Cr = chromium, Fe = iron, Ni = nickel, Mn = manganese

Metal content was tested with an Olympus GoldXpert analyzer. According to online data, a 304 stainless alloy should have 18-20% chromium, 8.0-10.5% nickel, less than 2% manganese and possibly some traces of non-metals. The balance of the mixture would be iron. The Bat-2 frame seems to be right for the 304 stainless steel claim.

Tubes & Flatbands

Like all DK "looped band" frames, the Bat-2 will easily accommodate the thin Malaysian tubes such as 1632, 2040, and 1745. The skinny Malaysian tubes can be shot with single strand on each side, full doubles, or even in a pseudo taper style (partial doubles). One of my favourite combinations is single 1745s measuring 6 ½" -7" long with 1" loops at the forks. With 3/8" steel ammo this combination delivers 190-200 fps with my 32" draw length and shooting style. The thicker Theraband tubing also works with the Bat's oval ring holes. I quickly checked some red, yellow and green Theraband examples and they seem to wrap into the fork holes with a good fit. Single strands in these thicker tubings might be a chore to draw but they should work fine. I also checked for flatband installation and found the ½" x 5/16" rubber stoppers (plugs) will easily mold to the fork holes after using a squirt of rubbing alcohol for lube. These plugs will give you the option of Ocularis style install for using narrow flatbands on this frame. The flatbands would be held in place by slipping the plugs into the fork ears and pinning the band between the plug and the inside of the ear. The Bat-2 design has enough room for flatbands up to 5/8" wide.

Overall Opinion

The Bat-2 is a nice little flat (non-ergo) pocket-able frame with a few desirable features that are not found on many other cast frames. Shooting is comfortable with the thumb on the lower fork ring, index finger just below the upper ring and pinky in the dedicated handle hole. I'm still experimenting with my pinky wrapped around the handle rather than in the hole.

The narrow 3.3" fork width allows me to aim at the target using the junction point of the tube and fork while anchoring on the inside of my ear (sideways shooting). This is how I aim all my small frames.

If you like small stainless frames then this one might be worth adding to your list. I'm now thinking about the Black Bat for my next purchase. Ahhh, it never ends.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Excellent review, including a metallurgical analysis no less ... that is an elegant model.*

*Thx for posting.*


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

That is what i call a review! :thumbsup:

Compliment, thanks and much fun with this fine catty.

B)

Rip


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is what I ended up deciding on for a handle wrap and tubing. The wrap is Wilson overgrip with 2040 double tubes.


----------



## Jason Kort (Aug 13, 2016)

A very detailed review, especially the metal analysis, thank you !


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

You are World champion of slingshot !!!!!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys I have a black bat in blackened finish she is a nice looker . Shoot great too. Looks very much like the first bat frame mentioned just balck version. Very good review . This frame reminds me of the ax head frame from dk.


----------

